# Experiments in Carrot greens



## Torch404 (Oct 7, 2010)

Some time ago on a lark I decided to make some carrot green wine. 
This is the wine log, which I shared some time ago:
https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AWk0NumXRR9hZGc1NXQzOGdfMmNnN2Q1ZGc5&hl=en

First off the wine cleared to this beautiful golden color that the pictures fail to capture. I tasted it at 9 months or so I really do not expect it to be decent for at least a year. There was a green, chlorophyll-ish aroma which although not appetizing was not horrible. I could not taste the greens over the rosemary flavor, which I'm hoping will mellow out with time as it's still a little rough.


----------

